# Dissolving with alcohol



## kilik2007 (May 27, 2008)

Okay so I had weed stored in a ziploc bag (I know - not a good method) and of course ended up with resin/crystals stuck all over the insides of the bag. I also have some stems, etc. Would it be possible to dissolve that THC with rubbing alcohol? Would it only work if I heated it, too, or is heating it just to speed up evaporation?

I realize there would be very little product even if it worked... but I'm more curious than anything else.


----------



## ORECAL (May 27, 2008)

heating speeds up evaporation.... you can dissolve it with alcohol ..... try it.


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

but what happens when you dissolve the weed in the alcohol how do u use it soesnt rubbing alcohol make u blind


----------



## gangjababy (May 27, 2008)

you don't have to heat it. I've given an iso wash to my bags get a small ball os hash


----------



## kilik2007 (May 28, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> but what happens when you dissolve the weed in the alcohol how do u use it soesnt rubbing alcohol make u blind


Drinking it might, but you let it fully evaporate off. And it WILL 100% evaporate, given enough time.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 28, 2008)

that will work no prob try to get 99 percent alcohol it will evaporate faster or use butane evaps very fast


----------



## ORECAL (May 28, 2008)

yep, you evaporate it......... heat and air movement makes it go much faster ( not alot of heat, just sitting on top your computer or something.)


----------



## kilik2007 (May 28, 2008)

So I know that 99% alcohol works best, but what happens if you get 70% or something like that? Does that make it harmful to you, or just take longer to evaporate?


----------



## ORECAL (May 28, 2008)

no, your fine using 70%...........use what you got.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 30, 2008)

70 will work but then you have 30 percent water to evap takes a while the 99 is quicker


----------



## 40acres (May 30, 2008)

I dont know why none has said anything about alcohol and heat being a bad combination. that always seemes to me like it just wasnt worth the chance. But i do make iso oil.


----------



## kilik2007 (May 30, 2008)

Okay so I did this with 91% alcohol and I guess it went alright. There were little bits of green left over in the bag too, so some of that ended up in the alcohol. The liquid evaporated in approximately 12 hours (on radiator + fan to move air), and then it sat for at least another 2.5 days to evaporate fully. So, you guys are sure I won't be smoking alcohol and killing myself, right? I know people use this method... but it's still very sketchy sounding haha. The end product is like a mustard yellow-ish powder that does look like hash/kief powder that I've seen in pictures, and there's some little plant bits left over in it. I'll live, right?

Also, what is the best way to smoke this? I read that you can just put it on aluminum foil and heat it (NOT light it or light the foil on fire), and suck in the smoke through a straw or something. Is that right? Or should I actually light the shit?

I would like to smoke it tonight, but will probably wait until tmrw if no one answers tonight.


----------



## 40acres (May 30, 2008)

have i been doing it wrong that i never got a powder? I always ended up with a goo from the iso method


----------



## bicycle racer (May 30, 2008)

no your good buddy youre more worried than me and i worry alot. if you dont smell alcohol youre all good even if you did and smoked it you would be ok you should get a sticky goo it varies with strain. next time use butane with trim and make the best hash that can be made and be done in half hourotherwise send to me the stuff i will pm you if i dont diewhich i or you wont when you smoke enjoy your extract.


----------



## kilik2007 (May 31, 2008)

haha okay well how do I smoke it then? Just as if it's bud, or should I just heat it to vape it...?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jun 1, 2008)

i reccomend you smoke it on bud or shake as it is probably 'full melt' this way none is wasted. it will soak into your herb and not into your pipe or bong. or vaporize i suppose


----------

